# Bidirectional motor for lift/drop skeleton



## ronster (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone built a lift and drop skeleton powered by a servo motor that works like a winch or crane. I'm thinking about a skeleton droping and rising about 10 feet. Better yet, hooked up to a controller to pulse direction changes. I've seen rc sailboat motors with this concept, however they don't have the length in revolutions to handle 10 feet.
Any thoughts


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You may need to use a motor that trips a switch when it hits top or bottom.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

This thread might be of interest to you.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6117


----------

